# Tides of change



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The tranquility of space is something that often stop many an imperial gaurdsman going insane, that however if dargus plann succeeds is all going to change.

The space marines of the chapters White falcons and patriarchs of light are nearly within firin distance of the thousand sons cannons you will be jettisoning into the White falcons battle barge along with your lord dargus and roughly the exuivelant of a space marine company of rubric marines

You have all been training hard for many many years but you have not seen the blood for imperial dogs scince joining dargus what do you think it means that we attack them now? Are we finally executing the first stages of dargus long awaiting plan or do you think this is just another test.

You have 1 more lesson to learn however before you depart it is called a facade and it is an essential power for stealth missions. "The facade is difficult to master all of you can change somethings appearance with ease but the facade changes your entire being your soul, body, thoughts if any sorcerer not linked by our bond were to listen in. We could be anyone, but for now try to imitate me" once you imitate dargus he tells you all to go to different parts of the ship and convince your squad sergeant that you are dargus and command them to prepare their drop pod


All: you try to immitate dargus do you find it easy or do you need a shove in the right direction? Once you finish the lesson in imitation you return to dargus for more orders. dargus send you all to separate drop pods to prepare how do you feel about this? Exited? Scared?

OOC:It begins my brothers


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Torpor VonGleesh decided to go first. He stepped forward. He like Illusion magic, and used it it hand to hand often as a distraction to get the upper hand, and strike with Persecution, his Nemesis Force Halberd. 

He took his tiime, as there was no rush... and summoned a very detailed illusion. But as soon as he looked to Dargus, Dargus slapped him, breaking the Illusion.

"YOU HAVE TO THINK LIKE ME AS WELL AS LOOK LIKE ME FOOL!" Dargus Shouted. Meanwhile trying to keep the sound of the Cackling laughter of Vorock out of his mind.

Torpor's next attempt was much better, after he changed, he worked his spell inward. then his facial expression changed and he got up and walked out of the room with out checking for approval and went to his squad sergeant.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Myr sat cross legged on the floor, he watched the others do their summoning. Many were cocky in their attempts. Tough it was to be expected. All Chaos sorcerers were arrogant bastards that would burn a world just to learn how do levitate a feather.

Myr stood up and looked up at Dargus. He had to prove that he could 'intimidate' the hooded man. Myr smiled. A simple task perhaps, but Myr was here to learn, and to learn you must challenge your self. The others were done with their test so Myr walked up to Dargus. He started his spell and finished it quickly. Though he succeeded, Myr wanted to do more than that. He wanted to do the best. After a few more casts, Myr had mastered the spell. He then walked off to confront the sergeant.

Ordering his sergeant was an easy task. With him ordered to the drop pod, Myr returned to Dargus for further orders. He had been assigned to a drop pod, like the others they each had different pods. Myr walked happily off to the drop pod. He hadn't see action in forever, and his thirst for combat need to be satiated.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Bellator Blackheart watched Dargus, he was explaining about a spell, it was called _*'A Facade'*_, it was used to disguise someones identity completely by turning into someone else. There was one exceptional difference in this spell from the others. It does not only changes the appearance, it changes soul, mind, everything. The perfect disguise. This kind of spell could come in handy. Yet Bellator already wanted to taste the blood of the Imperium, he was impatient and relentless.

Dargus finished explaining about the spell and told them that after they master the spell he orders them to disguise themselves to his form and convince the squad sergeants to prepare for a pod drop. This sounded quite easy. Blackheart waited, he did not want to look like a fool in front of everybody as he knew someone will do it for him. Not a moment passed and Torpor stood up and decided to try the spell. At first it seemed like he successfully managed to disguise himself, but delving deeper into it Bellator could feel his soul, not Dargus's. In a moment Dargus slapped Torpor shouting at him. Bellator could barely contain his laughter.

After several other apprentices tried Bellator decided that it was his turn. He stood up and walked to Dargus. Muttering praises to Tzeentch and the spells enchantment he casted the facade spell nearly perfectly. It was better then he had expected from himself. He tried another two times until he done it perfectly, he did not want his Sergeant to even have a suspicion. Dargus nodded to him and with a smile Bellator left the room heading out to find the Sergeant. After looking for a bit around and asking several people he was pinpointed to the location that the Serge should be at right now. He walked for a bit and then arrived, before the Sergeant noticed him he uses the spell, his disguise was perfect. He moved to the Sergeant and ordered him to get ready for a drop. The Sergeant was surprised to see Dargus here and said, "Yes lord Dargus, it will be done.", and the Sergeant took off.

Bellator was happy with himself, he completely fooled the stupid Sergeant. Going through the mazes of the ship he finally arrived back at the room where Dargus was at. He approached Dargus and told him that the deed was done. Darugs nodded and smiled. He then told Bellator that he needs to go and prepare as they will soon drop. he was excited, it was to long since he killed Imperial dogs. It was about time. Bellator marched to the drop pod which was indicated as his. He entered, and began meditating. It was better to get used to the pods environment and what better way there was.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Torpor Gave the commands to his sergent, who followed without question. Excited, he returned to the room where Dargus had been. When moments later Bellator entered. He approched Torpor and told him the deed was done. Torpor replied with a nod and a smile. He then told Bellator that he needs to go and prepare as they will soon drop. Bellator marched to the drop pod which was indicated as his. He entered, and began meditating. Torpor then turned to the real Dargus who was sitting in the corner of the room and said to him. I am pleased with this spell my master.


----------



## Aramius (Oct 14, 2010)

Aramius Cyn repressed the urge to snort with derision as Dargus explained, in the manner of a teacher to a child, his little revelation of illusory sorcery. He maintained no illusions of superiority - for the time being, at least - over Dargus, accepting that he was still the more powerful Sorcerer, but to speak in such condescending manner to his 'pupils', one and all masterful Sorcerers in their own right, was utterly amusing.

Sighing quietly to himself, he chose not to respond verbally, instead focusing his will and opening his mind to the skeins of the Warp. It took all of a second to focus upon Dargus, seeing him in ways no mere mortal human could ever hope to imagine, and, committing the sight/sensation to memory, _willed_ the Warp to do his bidding. After a few moments, it was done and, to any being's eyes, he appeared to be Dargus in mind, body and soul. Dropping the Facade after a moment, he rose silently and stalked from the chamber.

He took quite a measure of self-satisfaction at the ease with which he could now manipulate the Warp. It had taken some time, and much training and (often painful) trial and error, but at last, he had found the key to his true power - Will. With enough willpower, enough desire, he could turn the very laws of the Materium upon their heads and perform feats that would make Imperial 'psykers' - if such stunted, wretched creatures could be graced with even that title - appear to be nothing more than shoddy parlor tricksters. So it was with a measure of controlled anticipation that he viewed their impending assault on the boot-licks of the Corpse-God.

As he approached the Hangar, he recalled the memory of Dargus's physical and mental signature, and once again, _willed_ it into being over his own form. _“A more pointless test, I cannot conceive of... Rubric Marines care not for who orders them, just that they have orders to follow...”_ he thought acerbically. Nonetheless, he strode confidently up to the Rubric Marine Sergeant, and, speaking in Dargus's voice, commanded, “Prepare your Squad and the Drop Pod immediately.”


The Rubric Marine Sergeant, for his – or more accurately, _it's_ – part, simply nodded in understanding of the order. A moment later, the entire Squad lumbered into movement, preparing themselves and the Drop Pod. Sighing internally, Cyn strode up to the Drop Pod, waiting for the moment to board and deploy.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

"Day 1: I have successfully recruited more military power it will be needed later on in the siege. My apprentices grow more powerful everyday it is important however not to let them grow so powerfully that I cannot kill them all, for if I die the false emperors armies will march into the eye of terror unhindered and close my lords link to the mortal realm. Two space marine chapters have gathered to annihilate our new allies; they will get more than they bargained for thanks to our presence. My apprentices will attack the White Falcons flagship. it is vital that we have 100 imperial dogs taken captive for reasons I will not write in case this book gets into the wrong hands, so I shall command all under my command only to kill when necessary."

Dargus got out of the seat and allowed the changeling (in the form of a raven) to perch on his shoulder. Dargus was in his personal quarters, no one on the ship knew where this was as Dargus was paranoid that one of his students would get curios and steal his vast tomes of knowledge, containing ancient books that predate the imperium to scripts that have only been rumoured to exist. This was only a small part of the things that made up his immense power but it was enough to make his students arrogant and impatient with Dargus, although he knew some already were tiring of him. Dargus made a mental note to show them how much they still had to learn before they could even think of being a true master of the warp.


All: You prepare for the jump to the white falcons battle barge. You sit in your pod with your squad and wait. How do you feel? Exited? Anxious? You feel Dargus presence in your mind he says “see you on the other side my apprentices” and you are launched from the chaos cruiser into the void of space. The fire from the enemy’s cannons is mercifully inaccurate and you sail straight into an enemy landing bay. You look outside the window to see two thunder hawks being prepared and two squads of veteran space marines (still stunned from your arrival). A triangle of shadow appears and you see Dargus step from it followed by the changeling in the shape of a daemon prince. You leave your pod as Dargus says “Finish these dogs and join me on the bridge” and Dargus leaves you to your fate


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Myr waited. The silence calmed his mind. He was happy that no one is his drop pod was speaking. Myr didn't want his concentration broken. With a jerk and bang, the drop pod fired out of it's port towards the battle barge. Myr could feel the battle barge open fire on the incoming drop pods, but the gunners were missing badly. Myr smiled as he felt the pod smash into the ship, the doors hissed open and Myr squad rushed out. 

Myr stepped out of his drop pod slowly and pulled out his warp blade and looked around. A few squads of veterans were loading into thunder hawks. The quickness of the chaos raid didn't seem to stun these marines. They were veterans and nothing would scare them. With a flick of his wrist, a disk of Tzeentch materialized under Myr and floated up. Myr outstretched his had a a veteran, and his screamer ripped itself out of the marines chest. Myr smiled, he twirled his blade and sped towards the veteran marines.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Khaldun Vex sat in his pod, calculating what he would do upon entering the enemy’s vessel. He had a slight tingle of glee deep within his soul, for he knew today he would be one step closer to his goals.

The pod shot through space and impacted the enemy’s ship with a thud. Exiting the pod and drawing his force sword and bolt pistol, Khaldun surveyed his surroundings. 

_Veteran Marines! Their souls shall make a glorious offering!_ hissed Khaldun.

Khaldun ordered his Rubric Marines to open fire on the Veteran White Falcons, and several were tore apart in chaotic flames. Pausing for a moment, Khaldun summoned his Screamers.

_Rhug'guar’iks, Abb’glath’lymm, if you kill enough of them, perhaps I shall give you a reward!_ Khaldun whispered telepathically. With that statement, Khaldun charged into the fray, ready to kill every last follower of the false Emperor in the name of the Ruinous Powers.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Torpor, walked to his drop pod. He reached his hand out and then heard an eerie laughing in the back of his mind... it was Vorock. He Immediately peered into Vorock's mind and seeing a flash of insight of the future, he walked to the next pod, and climbed in with the troops and got a inquisitorial look from the Sergent. He said nothing and all pods launched. Torpor peered out of his window and watched the pod he was supposed to be in, and saw it shattered by the enemy's cannon fire. Torpor closed his eyes and smiled back at Vorock, who cursed him. When his pod landed Torpor was the first out. Lunging forth he cut two men in half with a single swing of Persecution, it's power crackling with energy. Torpor could feel it push the mens souls from their bodies. 

Torpor then turned to the men climbing from the pod, he swept one of their feet with Persecution, and stabbed him in the chest.... chanting he summoned from the warp and two flamers tore their way out of the dead marine. he sent them to cause havoc, but told them to stay in sight. 

As Torpor strode across the massive launch bay he let hails of bolts fly from his storm bolter killing any opposition he could see. As he reached the bulkhead, he called in his mind to his flamers and commanded them to cut him an entrance. They began their work. He looked back at his marines cleaning up the leftovers. 

This was a good day.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Dargus chuckled to himself, he was finding no challenge In the worshippers of the false emperor. A marine ran down the corridor shouting "FOR THE EMPOROR" which made Dargus pause, the emperor the being he had....... His thoughts were interrupted the roar of bolted fire, Dargus willed the warp to stop the bolts mid air and send them back at the marine with more force than most would think was possible.

All: as you fight with the veterans a squad of devastators an epistolary and more veterans run into the bay, a simple battle has become a threat to your life.

Sorcery sorcerers: an idea pops into your mind, you think that if you use your facade to turn into the battle brothers you will confuse them and they will be easy to kill. The only problem is that the epistolary will sense you out with his meagre power you must dispose of him and use your
Facade

Damaemonology Sorcerors: you notice that your powers come to you much easier now that there is blood to sacrifice. Your daemon in a more helpful mood than normal suggests you open a warp gate and summon a tide of daemons to destroy the emperors dogs, in order for you to summon enough daemons you must work together and channel your power into the warp not taking your power from it as you usually do.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Myr looked over and saw a marine librarian enter the landing bay. The leader's presence rallied the troops, causing them to fight harder. His death would not only aid Myr's standing but break the marines moral.

Myr flew towards the librarian, dodging bolter rounds as he went, until he was upon the marine psyker. Myr Warp Blade caused the librarian to falter in his attacks, the presence of the blade dissipated the librarians powers. To add to that, Myr could easily dodge the attacks, he could move incredibly fast from side to side, backwards and forwards, and even up and over the psyker. Myr smiled as he sliced into the psykers shoulder guard, this would be over soon.


----------

